# Question about CBT



## amysagirl (Jul 14, 2008)

What other techniques can you use besides positive self talk? Positive self talk works in some situations, but in other situations I feel I need more help.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I just started it... But the first two steps from Dr. Thomas Richards CBT program is Slow Talk and Negative Thought Stoppage.


----------



## amysagirl (Jul 14, 2008)

What is slow talk?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Slowing down your rate of speech. The program recommends reading out loud a little slower then you would normally talk for 20 minutes a day. Once you become comfortable with it, the start practicing with friends, family, or people you don't care about (like the guy taking your order at McDonald's). Once you feel confident talking slower, you start using it during anxiety producing conversations.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I already speak so slow, would be nuts if I speak any slower


----------



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

I think slow talk is designed to give you a placebo effect. I don't see how it could help SA


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

david90 said:


> I think slow talk is designed to give you a placebo effect. I don't see how it could help SA


I've always slowed my talk during public speaking. It has always really helped... to the point were I can use expressions, pitches, and emphasis in situations where I wouldn't normally. I haven't started slow talking with friends or family because... I'm just to impatient, but I am sure it is the same principle.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

david90 said:


> I think slow talk is designed to give you a placebo effect. I don't see how it could help SA


It extends to SA. "Slow talk" all but forces you to be mindful of the moment.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

david90 said:


> I think slow talk is designed to give you a placebo effect. I don't see how it could help SA


It makes you calmer and gives you more time to think what to say next. You won't stutter as easily. Hmm, what else...


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Slow talk definitely helps. Helps with my occassional stutter and also improves the clarity of what I'm saying, since I tend to mumble or talk too softly.

About CBT, um... I don't know. :/


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

amysagirl said:


> What other techniques can you use besides positive self talk? Positive self talk works in some situations, but in other situations I feel I need more help.


You can check out other techniques in chapter 8 ("Self-talk") and 9 ("Mistaken Beliefs") of The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook. You can read it for free online; just google it and the first link will lead you to it.


----------

